# Phishing



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Becareful, someone was phishing for my personal information.
I received two e-mail like the one below.

Has anyone gotten a phishing e-mail?
This is the first time for me.









Ralph

Chase Bank is constantly working to ensure security by regularly screening the accounts in our system. We recently reviewed your account, and we need more information to help us provide you with secure service. Until we can collect this information, your access to sensitive account features will be limited. We would like to restore your access as soon as possible, and we apologize for the inconvenience.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Why is my account access limited?

Your account access has been limited for the following reason(s):

March 26, 2006: We would like to ensure that your account was not accessed by an unauthorized third party. Because protecting the security of your account is our primary concern, we have limited access to sensitive Chase Bank account features. We understand that this may be an inconvenience but please understand that this temporary limitation is for your protection.

At Chase Bank, one of our most important responsibilities to you, our customer, is the safekeeping of the nonpublic personal ("confidential") information you have entrusted to us and using this information in a responsible manner. Appropriate use of the confidential information you provide us is also at the heart of our ability to provide you with exceptional personal service whenever you contact us.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
How can I restore my account access?

Please confirm your identity here: Restore My Online Banking Account and complete the "Steps to Remove Limitations."

Completing all of the checklist items will automatically restore your account access.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Copyright Â© 2006 Chase Manhattan Bank Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, and the number of folks who actually respond to those e:mails is disturbing. Unfortuneately, that's what makes phishing so lucrative for the crooks. Once you respond, the phishers have an enormous amount of info on you. NEVER respond to a message like that - whether its a bank, a credit company, eBay or other. Instead, call YOUR BANK's Customer Service #...not a # in the e:mail. YOUR bank is most likely to advise you that your account is fine and that they NEVER send that kind of message out by e:mail (especially now that this is such a common practice).

Good for you, Fred n Ethel!


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

Here is a good explination of phishing. The more you know the less likely you will be a victim:

Phishing


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Yes, and the number of folks who actually respond to those e:mails is disturbing. Unfortuneately, that's what makes phishing so lucrative for the crooks. Once you respond, the phishers have an enormous amount of info on you. NEVER respond to a message like that - whether its a bank, a credit company, eBay or other. Instead, call YOUR BANK's Customer Service #...not a # in the e:mail. YOUR bank is most likely to advise you that your account is fine and that they NEVER send that kind of message out by e:mail (especially now that this is such a common practice).
> 
> Good for you, Fred n Ethel!
> [snapback]97242[/snapback]​


And I was going to start digging for worms









Good advice wolfie

Bill.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

A couple of years ago, i received an e-mail, supposedly by Pay-Pal, in the same general format. Fortunately I did not respond.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

I actually received this email at work, and was too suspicious about it, and deleted it. I'm glad I did!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I get a lot of those scams via email. Mostly, they pose as eBay, or PayPal. I have gotten where they pose as my credit card company as well.

I was getting several per day for awhile...but it has slowed down some.

Keep on your toes out there...


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

[quote name='Fred n Ethel' date='Mar 31 2006, 10:05 PM']
Becareful, someone was phishing for my personal information.
I received two e-mail like the one below.

Has anyone gotten a phishing e-mail?
This is the first time for me.









Ralph

Chase Bank is constantly working to ensure security by regularly screening the accounts in our system. We recently reviewed your account, and we need more information to help us provide you with secure service. Until we can collect this information, your access to sensitive account features will be limited. We would like to restore your access as soon as possible, and we apologize for the inconvenience.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I received two very similar e-mails this week. Although I do have a Chase loan account I didn't respond to either one. It is both amusing and frightening the number of e-mails I have received that claim to be from PayPal or E-Bay and requesting account verification information. Since I don't have an account with either PayPal or E-Bay there really isn't any chance of me falling for those phishers. Where a lot of people get caught is when they receive a phisher e-mail claming to be from an institution where they do have an account. The phishers are getting pretty sophisticated, including real logos and disclaimers, etc. so their e-mails look authentic. The bottom line is that no financial institution requests personal information through an e-mail, so do not under any circumstances click on a link in one of these e-mails. Call your bank/credit card company/etc. directly using your local contact number, or access their website using your previously stored bookmark or typing in a URL you know is legitimate. With the proliferation of authentic looking phishing e-mails, I won't even click on the link in monthly e-mail payment reminders that I'm expecting anymore. I access the sites directly using a URL I know is legit.

Deb


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

If I get an e-mail from someone I don't know it goes in te trash
Thanks for the Heads up

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

An easy way to seperate the phishing from the real thing:

Any legitimate e-mail requesting personal or account information (at least so far!







) from E-bay, PayPal, your bank, etc. will include information specific to your account that only you should know. For example, a legit E-mail from E-Bay will include my E-Bay user name as well as my real name. If the message is more along the lines of a mass mailing form letter, without information specific to you... it's phishing!

For the reasons listed above - and many more - it is important that you always keep such information confidential and protected. If you don't have one, get a good cross-cut shredder and use it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> ...... If you don't have one, get a good cross-cut shredder and use it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also an excellent piece of advice. Dumpster diving has become a very lucrative sport...no phishing necessary! Protect yourselves and your families and shred everything that bears any kind of personally identifiable info.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
If I get some kind of e-mail from some company I don't use online, or some kind of offer, it automatically goes in "junk mail" and all my "junk mail" is automatically reported as such. I never give out any info online, unless I'm ordering something on a secure site, such as Penney's, JC Whitney, etc.
Darlene action


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

We get these all the time at work. The secretary fell for it just last Friday - very legitimate looking from E-Bay, which she uses. She gave them everything, credit card account number, expiration date, AND her social security number. (And this after countless memos I've sent out over the past couple of years warning not to do it) Fortunately, I walked into the office about five minutes after she replied to the e-mail and she mentioned it to me.

When I told her to call the credit card company and cancel the card she said, well it expires in June anyway so why should I bother. I told her that there could be $8,000.00 worth of bogus charges on it by noon. She finally got the message and cancelled the card.

Folks, shopping online is pretty secure and we have to submit our credit card information during those transactions - but remember, *these are transactions that we initiate! * If it wasn't initiated by you, don't give them any information. Don't even reply to the e-mail - just delete it.

*PLEASE HEED THIS WARNING *- NO CREDIT CARD COMPANY WILL SOLICIT YOUR CREDIT CARD INFORMATION FROM YOU TO VERIFY YOUR ACCOUNT. If they e-mail you asking for the info - DO NOT GIVE IT TO THEM, no matter how legitimate it looks. And never give your social security number out unless you are on a legitimate site transacting business that you initiated. From what I remember I've only been on a few sites where my soc was required and they were government sites dealing with my teaching credentials and stuff like that.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Very well said.

Keep your info private.

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I get emails from "PayPal" all the time telling me some new user has been added to my account and to please verify their information.

I called PayPal and they told me they never email people like that and to forward all emails to [email protected]. I've done several.

Mark


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Moosegut,

I hope the secretary also knows to contact all three credit reporting agencies and report this. I believe she can put a block on her credit that would prevent anyone else from using her SS # to steal her identity. Often all they need is the Social Security Number in order to ruin your credit.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

here's another scam that was going on last year. I never actually got a call like this, a friend emailed it to me. only thing I don't know is if and or how they get your credit card number?

scott

>
>> > >This is an interesting scam. It came to me from a buddy of mine who 
>> > >is
>> > >a retired Placer County Sheriff's Sergeant. I also checked it through
>> > >truthorfiction.com and confirmed it is a legitimate scam:
>> > >
>> > >
>> > >
>> > >This information is worth reading. By understanding how the VISA &
>> > > Mastercard Telephone Credit Card Scam works, you'll be better
>> > >prepared
>> > >
>> > > to protect yourself. Thanks to Dr. Pat Cloney for passing this on.
>> > >Those con artists get more creative every day. My husband was called
>>on
>> > >Wednesday from "VISA", and I was called on Thursday from
>>"MasterCard".
>> > >
>> > >The scam works like this:
>> > >
>> > >
>> > >
>> > > Person calling says, "this is , and I'm calling from the
>> > >
>> > >
>> > >Security and Fraud Department at VISA. My Badge number is 12460. Your
>> > >card has been flagged for an unusual purchase pattern, and I'm calling
>> > >to verify. This would be on your VISA card which was issued by bank.
>> > >
>> > >Did you purchase an Anti-Telemarke ting Device for $497.99 from a
>> > >marketing company based in Arizona ?"
>> > >
>> > > When you say "No", the caller continues with, "Then we will be
>> > >issuing a credit to your account. This is a company we have been
>> > >watching and the charges range from $297 to $497, just under the $500
>> > >purchase pattern that flags most cards. Before your next statement,
>> > >the credit will be sent to (gives you your address), is that correct?"
>> > >
>> > > You say "yes". The caller continues... "I will be starting a 
>> > > Fraud
>> > >investigation. If you have any questions, you should call the 1-800
>> > >number listed on the back of your card (1-800-VISA) and ask for
>> > >Security.
>> > > You will need to refer to this Control #" The caller then gives 
>> > > you
>>a
>> > >6 digit number. "Do you need me to read it again?"
>> > >
>> > > Here's the IMPORTANT part on how the scam works . The caller 
>> > > then
>> > >says, "he needs to verify you are in possession of your card". He'll
>> > >ask you to "turn your card over and look for some numbers. There are
>>7
>> > >numbers; the first 4 are your card number, the next 3 are the 
>> > >'Security
>> > >Numbers' that verify you are in possession of the card. These are
>> > >the
>> > >numbers you use to make Internet purchases to prove you have the
>>card.
>> > >
>> > >Read me the 3 numbers". After you tell the caller the 3 numbers,
>> > >he'll
>> > >say ,"That is correct. I just needed to verify that the card has 
>> > >not
>> > >been lost or stolen, and that you still have your card. Do you have
>> > >any other questions?"
>> > > After you say No, the caller then Thanks you and states, "Don't
>> > >hesitate to call back if you do", and hangs up. You actually say 
>> > >very
>> > >little, and they never ask for or tell you the card number. But
>>after
>> > >we were called on Wednesday, we called back within 20 minute s to 
>> > >ask
>> > >a
>> > >question. Are we glad we did! The REAL VISA Security Department
>>told
>> > >us it was a scam and in the last 15 minutes a new purchase of 
>> > >$497.99
>> > >was charge on on our card.
>> > >
>> > > Long story made short, we made a real fraud report and closed the
>> > >VISA card, and they are reissuing us a new number. What the 
>> > >scammers
>> > >wants is the 3-digit PIN number on the back of the card.
>> > >
>> > > Don't give it to them. Instead, tell them you'll call VISA or
>> > >Master card direct. The real VISA told us that they will never ask 
>> > >for
>> > >anything on the card as they already know the information since they
>> > >issued the
>> > >card! If you give the scammers your 3 Digit PIN Number, you think
>> > >you're receiving a credit. However, by the time you get your
>> > >statement, you'll see charges for purchases you didn't make, and by
>> > >then it's almost to late and/or harder to actually file a fraud 
>> > >report.
>> > >
>> > >
>> > >What makes this more remarkable is that on Thursday, I got a call from
>> > >a "Jason Richardson of MasterCard" with a word-for-word repeat of the
>> > >VISA scam. This time I didn't let him finish. I hung up!
>> > >
>> > > We filed a police report, as instructed by VISA. The police said
>>they
>> > >are taking several of these reports daily! They also urged us to
>> > > tell everybody we know that this scam is happening.
>> > >
>> > > Please pass this on to all your friends. By informing each 
>> > > other,
>> > >we protect each other.
>> > >
>> > >
>> >
>>


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I usually, forward the offending phishing attempt to the security/fraud department of the company the phishing letter claims to be from, as well as a cc FTC, who tracks these types of fraud attempts.

It is important not to use the links in the offending email, as they are not valid links, and even if it looks like you clicking on www.ebay.com, your actually linking to www.ImGonnaStealAllYourMoney.com

Hand type the correct address into your browser, and click on contact us. Usually there is an address there for security or fraud.

Tim


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

I get these emails all the time, and I don't even have a Chase account..

NEVER RESPOND!

Dave


----------

